

Double Mapper - the_watcher
http://davidsouther.com/projects/doublemap/

======
the_watcher
from the creator (I'm not a programmer so I don't totally understand the
comment, but it might be interesting to others)

Google uses a Mercator projection, so comparing areas that have drastically
different latitudes will yield inaccurate conclusions. Not sure how to force
it (or if you can force it) into Goode Homolosine. That would make me happy.

------
msrpotus
Pretty cool. Wish I could print it, though.

------
tectonic
What is this for?

~~~
the_watcher
I found it while looking at a Buzzfeed article overlaying different countries
on the US. David is a friend of mine, and I just found it very cool.

